# Joey, the Guard Squirrel



## Big Horn (Oct 12, 2017)

Dogs will defend their homes; cats sometimes do as well.  But have you ever heard of a squirrel's doing it?

http://www.alloutdoor.com/2017/10/12/watch-joey-guard-squirrel-foils-burglary/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 12, 2017)

:lol:  Funny story Big Horn, I enjoyed watching the video!


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 12, 2017)

Cute story and video.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 13, 2017)




----------

